# quick restore question



## Gobbles23 (Aug 29, 2011)

Now that i'm on cm7 with GB kernel can I restore one of my backups to the froyo cm7 without issues? I know i've done this before from other rooms but I can't remember. Going to be away from computer all day and wanted to show a buddy that is a crapple fanboy how I can change from miui to cm7 GB just like that. Thanks for the help


----------

